# No password prompt



## carnivora (Aug 24, 2009)

Hye All...
I newbie here

after i'am doing mergemaster for my Freebsd 7.2, i have problem when i enter a username / root, the system will log without prompt any passwd authentication

how gonna me to fix this problem?

thanks all


----------



## Alt (Aug 24, 2009)

Seems you made a mistake in mergemaster and taked new /etc/passwd file instead of merging it =)
Change root passwd with `passwd` command and restore your user profiles, cus seems they wanished too..


----------



## vivek (Aug 24, 2009)

yes, passwd, master.passwd got updated with newer version. Solution is simple  - restore it from backup.


----------



## carnivora (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Vivek, but where can i restore back from backup?

one more question, what option can i choose for passwd,master passwd when i run mergemaster?

Thanks all for your answer, I really appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2009)

carnivora said:
			
		

> Thanks Vivek, but where can i restore back from backup?


Only if you've made them beforehand.



> one more question, what option can i choose for passwd,master passwd when i run mergemaster?


Choose Merge and merge the new things with the old, left is old, right is new.


----------



## Aprogas (Aug 25, 2009)

Have a look in /var/backups


----------

